# cutting holes in wonderboard



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Wonderboard is the worst stuff to use. Denshield is the best to use in wet locations, Durock everywhere. I opted for Denshield, since it cuts like Gypsum board, and you do not need special blades to cut.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I cut wonderboard with carbide toothed holesaw, works fine.


----------

